# question about EI



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out my dosing and since I'm not a chemist and I'm little confused. Tom Barr suggests KNO3 and KH2PO4. BCA EI also lists K2SO4. Do I need to dose K2SO4 or not? 
Thank you.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, it depends. If you have a low bioload then you need to dose more KNO3 and KH2PO4, which means you're already dosing more K and may not need to dose K2SO4.
If you have a high bioload then you may not be dosing as much KNO3 and KH2PO4, which then means you need to dose more K.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

thank you! i finally understand the difference :bigsmile:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There's no harm in dosing the K2SO4 if you are doing full EI and doing the prerequisite water changes.


----------

